# Broadway Bela



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Here is my take on Moebius Models Broadway Bela. I built Bela as per the box, but tweaked the base by adding a couple of steps and the tree. I added the tree to try to give the impression of a ruined castle (I was going for artistic licence rather than what may have been correct for the Broadway production).


















I was desperately waiting for the deluxe version to be released and the photo of what it would look like appeared the day after I started this project, but as it doesn’t look like it will be released any time soon I decided to crack on with this project.
My own personal opinion is that Moebius may have missed a trick by releasing this version first, or not releasing the deluxe version with the option to build just a single figure if required.
I may find it difficult to motivate myself to build the same kit twice, BUT, I haven’t glued him in place so I guess that when I do get the deluxe version :thumbsup: I can just swap figures and add the column (maybe).



















I replaced the flame in the torch with some thin twigs taken from a mini Halloween witches broom. Before setting them in the torch I set fire to them to give the effect of a burnt out torch, but they burned a bit too well!!

The Dracula name is (as the sharp-eyed may have noticed) from the Janus Dracula kit. I had made a mould of the nameplate as on my version this has been permanently hidden by a larger base and it was too nice to be hidden, and I thought it would look nice on this kit too.










The gargoyle things are taken from fridge magnets, and if I can find them I have a couple of Aurora bats to add, but as is always the case when I needed them I find they have flown away.

Anyhow, a great kit and I hope that I have done it justice by my modifications.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That looks really sharp. The base and extras really help.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wonderfully done! If you get a chance, can you take a close-up photo of the face? I'd love to appreciate your work close-up. 
Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

mrmurph said:


> Wonderfully done! If you get a chance, can you take a close-up photo of the face? I'd love to appreciate your work close-up.
> Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


Will do, I was in a bit of a rush to take photos so the one i did take of his face was a bit out of focus.

Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice job on the kit. That cape is not easy to work with and yours came out great. I really like your base. The addition of the steps looks much more realistic to me than the door being on the ground level. I wish I would have thought of that when I built mine.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Excellent work!! I really like this!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

Very cool build.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Way cool. Looks like a fun kit!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

hope mine turns out as nice


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Sweet !


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Congrats csoldier on a cool paint job and some very nifty customizing!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent, excellent work!!!


----------

